

A lightweight, no-dependency top progress bar library - djyde
http://djyde.github.io/ToProgress

======
therealidiot
I'm assuming the buttons under "Quick Look" control an example bar, but I see
nothing...

I'm using Firefox

~~~
djyde
Thanks for your feedback. I'm working on it.

~~~
therealidiot
Looks like everything works, I get no console errors and in the inspector I
can see the progress bar div, it's just invisible.

When I manually added a background-color to the div it looks (I assume)
correct, so I guess it's just styling

~~~
djyde
v0.1.1 has been released. You could have a look.

